# Stihl Pronunciation



## Deere John (Mar 28, 2002)

I've got to ask as I just heard it on the radio again and it is driving me (more) nuts.


Question: Do you pronounce Stihl as "Still" or as "Steel"?


I have worked in logging in Ontario and British Columbia and toured other regions. In all my travels over the years, I have never heard a sole pronounce it "Steel", yet all the advertizing and sponsorship verbage says "Steel".

I don't doubt that pronunciation is directly influenced by the advertizing agency trying to liken the product to the thought that it is as "tough as steel". Yet, if you ask anyone in my industry how they like their "steel" chainsaw, they will most certainly give you the greenhorn look and write you off as someone not to waste a terrible amount of time on.

Mostly-nuts John - still the owner of 6 Still saws


----------



## John in MA (Mar 28, 2002)

OK, this is a favorite of mine:

1. The company named "Stihl" says "Steel".

2. The name "Stihl" isn't a conventional German word.

3. If the name was German, it would be spelt "Steihl".

4. If *you* were German, you'd pronouce it "schteel".

5. Again, if you were German, you wouldn't pronouce *anything* as "still".

So, in the end nothing is correct. I say "steel" because that's the most logical. The fact that company says that is a plus, too. The dealer seems to use "steel". The use of "still" is mass North American confusion.

BTW: It's a good thing you never heard a sole say "steel." Flounders aren't supposed to talk to people.


----------



## svrfsvp (Mar 28, 2002)

You hardly ever hear anyone pronounce Porsche correctly either. So you can saw up your "Porsh with your still", or conversely, saw up one's "Poor-sha" with one's "Steel". It's your call. 

Heck, some people even spell favorite "favourite". Ha! 

Man I hate when they do that to the American language.


----------



## homelite360 (Mar 28, 2002)

another common one i have heard is "stall" i guess that came from the familys expierence wiht stihls.


----------



## John in MA (Mar 28, 2002)

There's perfect logic behind that. German for steel, the metal, is "stahl". Pronounced "schtall" if you you want to get fancy.


----------



## homelite360 (Mar 28, 2002)

i agree that homelite is easier to pronounce and in my expierence easier to work on.


----------



## sedanman (Mar 28, 2002)

It's "steel", says so in the catalog on the first couple of pages. Also on the web site.http://www.stihlusa.com/faq_general.html
Q. How do you pronounce the name STIHL?
A. Our name is pronounced exactly like the metal "steel."


----------



## WRW (Mar 29, 2002)

When the family answers the phone, do they say "Still residence" or "Steel residence"?


----------



## Greg Carberry (Mar 29, 2002)

Around here many say ''Home-a-lite'' for what reason I dont know 

And Jonsonred 

Poulan is it pull-on or poo-lan? 


I think you cant go wrong with Pioneer for easiest to say, though somebody probably could mess that up too.


----------



## ArborView (Mar 29, 2002)

I always thought Poulan was pullin. Because that's all you do when you try to start one-pullin' and pullin' and pullin'.


----------



## Walkerized (Mar 29, 2002)

And if your smart you will leave your ( Home at night ) saw at home and take your Husky with you. ROTFLMAO

John W


----------



## rosshuber43 (Mar 30, 2002)

The wifes family was from Arkansas,Moved to Washinton state after wwII.Her Dad was a logger , and one of the finest men I ever knew.He lived in warsh-ington, and did a bit of logging in I-dee -hoe. Right or wrong I'll stick with Washington,Idaho,and still
Rosco
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having fun cuz I want to do it


----------



## sedanman (Mar 30, 2002)

Rush,hoser, I know it's not your name but I think it sounds better so that's how I'll refer to you from now on. Dang that sounds IGNORANT NOW DOESN'T IT! Stihl is the family name and they pronounce it "steel" , to do otherwise shows lack of respect or ignorance, what's you pleasure?


----------



## rosshuber43 (Mar 30, 2002)

Ouch , I got clobbered for that one.No disrespect intended.I don't doubt that steel is the correct way to pronounce it.People from different parts of the country pronounce things differently.My wife and I are both from the pacific northwest ,both our familys were fed and clothed by the timber industry, and neither one of us has heard stihl pronounced steel.When I'm speaking to someone , I say still so they know what I'm talking about.I don't pronounce husqvarna like Paul Harvey does either,not out of disrespect, but so people can understand me. Didn't mean to ruffle any tailfeathers
Rosco
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having fun cuz I want to do it


----------



## sedanman (Mar 30, 2002)

Rosshuber43, I'm over my little "hissy fit". Pehaps now you could correct people when they say it wrong. You could take to carrying around a copy of the Stihl catalog, because the correct pronunciation is on one of the first few pages. Paul


----------



## John in MA (Mar 30, 2002)

What catalog? I'm looking in my 2000 power tool catalog and i can't find anything about the name.


----------



## sedanman (Mar 31, 2002)

OK, it's my turn to have my foot in my mouth. I couldn't find it in the catalog either but , I KNOW I've seen it in print other than on the web-site.


----------



## rosshuber43 (Mar 31, 2002)

We don't pronounce our last name in proper German either,Americanized you know.
Rosco
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having fun cuz I want to do it


----------



## WRW (Mar 31, 2002)

Personally, I like regional dialect. Makes it easier to tell where someone is from, if I've heard it before.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2002)

I've heard it called poll-un too.

Then there is that artist who cut his ear off over a whore, Van Gogh. If you say it correctly it sounds like your hacking sumething up.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2002)

I always thought the correct pronunciation was " that orange and white one"


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 4, 2008)

Got into a gentlemanly argument about this over the weekend. :sword: I maintained that a still is what Unle Jesse uses to concoct his famous bootleg moonshine.

Looks like my buddy's buying the beer next time!


----------



## clearance (Aug 4, 2008)

Still, as in Stihl in the shop. Really though, who gives a flying f?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 4, 2008)

I never buy my firewood anymore. I Shteel it with my MS 361.

Stihl MS 361 Rocks!


----------

